# **UPDATE**ACCIDENT PHOTOS FOUND**I found a used 2018 Tesla Model 3 for sale!



## Brandon999 (7 mo ago)

Hello, it's good to be in this Tesla Owners, I have been a great Tesla enthusiast and recently I found an affordable one 2018 Tesla Model 3 used car in the California.
I am someone who “looks before they leap” so I am researching this vehicle to ensure it is in good shape before buying.

They asking price is $34,800 and it has 40000 miles with a Salvage Title.
If you guys have any suggestions on what to check.
Looking forward to joining this family, thanks

UPDTE
Thanks for everyone comments, I've gone through everyone comments
Thank you all for your contribution to this post, I have been wary of buying this vehicle, and on further research, I decided to run the [MOD EDIT: advertising removed] confirmed my fears.

I found that

Primary DamageFront EndSecondary DamageUndercarriage

this is exactly what I was trying to {do/avoid}. Imagine if I did not make this research I would have ended up vehicle having the wrong spec, not friendly to climate, high fuel consumption, High MRSP, etc, please have a look at the report (It's only $15 if you guys don't want to spend $40 for a Carfax)

Here is the link to the report: [MOD EDIT: advertising removed]


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Brandon999 said:


> with a Salvage Title.


You may not be able to supercharge with this.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Tesla sometimes doesn't support vehicles with a salvaged title. Test drive to a supercharger and try charging. Also, with any used Tesla, make sure you calculate what the range would be at full.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

My personal choice is to stay way from ANY salvaged vehicle unless I know the owner and/or the EXACT history of the vehicle. There's far too may variables to consider. Do you have the history of the vehicle or why it was salvaged?


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Stay away form salvage title cars - they were written off for a reason. The mfgr will not honor ANY warranty claims on salvage cars, and you may not be able to get insurance on it. 

I would take the approximate value of a similar non-salvage car and cut that price in half to determine te MAX I would pay for a salvage car.

IMHO. Shopping by price is usually not a good result.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Since this is a 2018 it is likely out of the bumper-to-bumper warranty even if not salvaged, meaning you’re on your own for repairs except drivetrain. If really salvaged, you’re on the hook for everything. I agree with @Klaus-rf in that the value of this car is severely diminished if the remaining years and mileage on the battery warranty don’t exist or won’t be honored by Tesla.

Also, I’m seeing 2018 Model 3’s in the $35k-$45k now with clear titles; the crazy used car bubble appears to have burst.

Quick checklist:
1- determine why salvaged, and if reason is ok for you, then
2- see if you can Supercharge it. If you can, great. If not, and that’s ok for you, then
3- see if you can insure it. If you can, great. If not, and that’s ok for you, then
4- negotiate a much, much lower price, maybe in the teens or 20’s.

Good luck.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

SalisburySam said:


> Since this is a 2018 it is likely out of the bumper-to-bumper warranty even if not salvaged, meaning you’re on your own for repairs except drivetrain. If really salvaged, you’re on the hook for everything. I agree with @Klaus-rf in that the value of this car is severely diminished if the remaining years and mileage on the battery warranty don’t exist or won’t be honored by Tesla.
> 
> Also, I’m seeing 2018 Model 3’s in the $35k-$45k now with clear titles; the crazy used car bubble appears to have burst.
> 
> ...


#3 is a legal requirement. If it can’t be insured it can’t be driven on a public roads.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

shareef777 said:


> #3 is a legal requirement. If it can’t be insured it can’t be driven on a public roads.


 That legal requirement is ONLY for PLPD, NOT for collision, comprehensive, etc .- the stuff that protects YOU.

You can certainly get PLPD but you might end up with a total loss from your own pocket if in any collision and/or glass damage and no other coverage.

And after the salvage title is transferred to a new owner, then re-registered as a new owner with Tesla, it might lose the ability to supercharge. Just sayin'!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

What is the reason for the salvage title?


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

If you can turn a wrench for self maintenance, sounds good. I would take it to a quality body/auto shop to make sure the body is not bent and suspension parts are not damaged. Replaced is good but wheel bearings need testing.

Bob Wilson


----------



## DMarten (3 mo ago)

Klaus-rf said:


> That legal requirement is ONLY for PLPD, NOT for collision, comprehensive, etc .- the stuff that protects YOU.
> 
> You can certainly get PLPD but you might end up with a total loss from your own pocket if in any collision and/or glass damage and no other coverage.
> 
> And after the salvage title is transferred to a new owner, then re-registered as a new owner with Tesla, it might lose the ability to supercharge. Just sayin'!


Is that a Tesla policy that they won't supercharge any salvage title vehicle?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

DMarten said:


> Is that a Tesla policy that they won't supercharge any salvage title vehicle?


There's no official written policy that you can point at.
But in general, Tesla removes that ability from any written-off vehicle.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

DMarten said:


> Is that a Tesla policy that they won't supercharge any salvage title vehicle?


[email protected] garsh notes, it's not an officially-written policy (that I've seen on "paper") but it is a well-known safety issue that a high-voltage system that _may_ have some damage should not be exposed to 480VDC at 500 Amps just to be safe. so unless the vehicle has been Tesla Certified" after its repair(s), I suspect Supercharging to be disabled. For safety and liability issues. And then there's also the issue of "updates" - will a salvaged vehicle ever get any? Again, unknown.

Once a salvage title has been assigned, afaik, no one will Tesla certify it. It turns into a kit car.

IANAL and I do not know the Official Tesla Policies in this matter. If only there was someone at Tesla one could call and ask these kinds of details.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

DMarten said:


> Is that a Tesla policy that they won't supercharge any salvage title vehicle?


As @garsh and @Klaus-rf have mentioned, nothing definitive here. This is exactly why I and others suggest taking the car (WITH current owner) to a Supercharger site to try to charge. If it does charge, you’re not totally in the clear yet but that would be better than it NOT being able to charge for any reason.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I think that policy is supposed to be to prevent someone from buying a salvaged wrecked vehicle that either has free supercharging or supercharging on someone else's account, and then transplanting the hardware necessary to steal supercharging with another vehicle (no I'm not going to list which hardware that would be).

Supposedly you can pay a flat labor fee at a Tesla Service Center to have them "recertify" it by proving that the car is original enough to keep Supercharging enabled, allow you to use the app with it, etc.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

So @Brandon999, please share what you’ve done or will do after being exposed to this knowledge blast in response to your OP.


----------



## Brandon999 (7 mo ago)

JasonF said:


> What is the reason for the salvage title?


I will share later


----------



## Brandon999 (7 mo ago)

SalisburySam said:


> So @Brandon999, please share what you’ve done or will do after being exposed to this knowledge blast in response to your OP.


 Thanks for your suggestion, I'm going to get the report and share it with you guys soon. I don't wanna have headache later on


----------



## Brandon999 (7 mo ago)

UPDTE
Thanks for everyone comments, I've gone through everyone comments
Thank you all for your contribution to this post, I have been wary of buying this vehicle, and on further research, I decided to run the [MOD EDIT: advertising removed] confirmed my fears.

I found that

Primary DamageFront EndSecondary DamageUndercarriage

this is exactly what I was trying to {do/avoid}. Imagine if I did not make this research I would have ended up vehicle having the wrong spec, not friendly to climate, high fuel consumption, High MRSP, etc, please have a look at the report (It's only $15 if you guys don't want to spend $40 for a Carfax)

Here is the link to the report: [MOD EDIT: advertising removed]


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

It turns out that this was a sneaky advertising campaign.
I've banned the member and removed the links to the company being advertised from the above posts.

Anyhow, if you have a VIN and don't want to shell out money for CarFax, you can always try a Google Search.
The VIN for the above vehicle is: 5YJ3E1EA9JF006002
A search on that VIN brings up several sites that show this vehicle with the original damage being sold at auction.
That's enough to determine that the vehicle was in an accident and that you probably don't want to take a chance on it.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

garsh said:


> It turns out that this was a sneaky advertising campaign.
> I've banned the member and removed the links to the company being advertised from the above posts.
> 
> Anyhow, if you have a VIN and don't want to shell out money for CarFax, you can always try a Google Search.
> ...


Thanks @garsh for good moderation here, appreciated.


----------

